# Hilarious Pictures of Annie on the Lure Course



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Annie went to the lure course today. Nothing competitive at all, we just take her for fun... and she LOVES it. We got some really awesome pictures, and I have to share some of them. She did 4 runs, and by the 4th, she was pretty thirsty, and has mouth foam, not very ladylike or flattering! Anyway.... here she is, in all her Nanner B glory. 









I freaking LOVE her.








Annie..... to the rescue!!!








Super Annie!!








Get it, Annie, get it!








Get it, get it, get it.








<3 Annie








My girl.








that kid got lucky... just sayin'


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Annie is such a good girl...it's like she was born to do this! And good for her for NOT taking out that toddler....

Yep, those crazy jowls and flying ears confirm my thought for building a lure course on our land up in Idaho. I can just see it now...a pack of Danes all fumbling around trying to chase the lure LOL!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hah, where it says " my girl", I thought it was your kid, I was like " when did this happen, I'm way out of loop"..lol

great action shots, go annie!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG! I love it!! She is awesome and so into it!!!! Great job, Annie! Looks like you had the time of your life!!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

looks like a blast! i wish i knew of a place around here where I could try that with Riley. Annie looks like she had the time of her life!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great shots! some of them have some great expressions!! :lol:

That kid about got plowed... and it probably would have hit AFV!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

danecolor said:


> looks like a blast! i wish i knew of a place around here where I could try that with Riley. Annie looks like she had the time of her life!


Once we get a course set up on my property you're welcome to come visit and let her at it! 

All of my dogs have high prey drive and I know they'd have a blast with it!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are some AWESOME pictures! And Annie did an amazing job with it too! She is just GORGEOUS! I loooooooooooove her big ol' jowls and floppy ears!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Once we get a course set up on my property you're welcome to come visit and let her at it!
> 
> All of my dogs have high prey drive and I know they'd have a blast with it!


maybe one day when i am looking for my next puppy Riley and I could make a trip out to your Dane heaven :wink:

with a prey drive like hers, i know my girl would have a blast on a lure course!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute cute cute. I can't believe that father just looks like he's standing there. One would think he would be grabbing for the kid. Annie must be tooooo fast.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

That's just awesome...and I needed a good laugh this morning...thank you. Love the flying jowls and flying ears!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Go Annie Go!!! 

Great pictures, she looks "in her element" and having so much fun!! :becky:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Love these pictures and love Annie, she makes me smile.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like so much fun!! I love the 3rd picture


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Her face is to die for!! I love her too. Those are some awesome pics. I can tell that she is having a blast! :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Annie is my absolute heart and soul. I love all of my dogs, don't get me wrong, but I absolutely can not imagine a fulfilling life without Annie. She means the world to me. I really wish we could get into competition level lure coursing, she totally kicks butt at it, but alas, no local resources, so we will continue to do it for fun. The pictures make it all worth it, and driving home with one happy, tired Boxer. After a morning on the course, she is the most cuddly, lovey thing in the world. :biggrin: I love her so much, I can't help but show her off every chance I get.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love the super dog one and the one where her mouth is wide open XD


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Annie looks like she is really in her element! You took some really great pictures of her.


----------

